# Critique My Showjumping



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Heels down! He he. That was fun! I just yelled at you! :lol:


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

im terrible at this so if im wrong sorry i think ur legs are a bit far back and yes heels down also in the first pick u look like ur looking to the side (may not be) and if u are thats ok coz u have to look to the next jump but just watch out for ur body sloping that way too as thats what it looks like in the pick


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi do you go on The Paddock?


----------



## Brit (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks  Yeah I have lots of trouble with my lower legs, after an instructor kept telling me to swing them back as I would knock the jumps down with me feet :shock: 

& Yes I go on the paddock? who are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm saryrawx on TP- i've only joined recently.... but i've been on here awhile- welcome to here


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

first off how many hands is your horse? 3rd pic it's looks like your horse is struggling to get over the jump? do you remember if you cleared it???? and yes leg's are way to far back......


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

I really like your release..you're really giving your horse freedom, which I think is pretty important. =)
But yes, like most people have pointed out..keep your lower leg forward and streeettcch your back! Try to be as tall as possible..you look a little hunched in some of the pics. 
Pretty nice overall, tho!


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

whats is tp ?


----------



## Brit (Jun 24, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> first off how many hands is your horse? 3rd pic it's looks like your horse is struggling to get over the jump? do you remember if you cleared it???? and yes leg's are way to far back......


She is 14.3 & cleared it perfectly fine...

& The jump is about 1.30m


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

HELLO i said WHAT IS TP?


----------



## Brit (Jun 24, 2007)

my_little_abby said:


> HELLO i said WHAT IS TP?


Sorry, didnt see that

Its a horse forum that we go on  stands for 'The Paddock'


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

whats the website called to get to it


----------



## Brit (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry its a private forum


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

First off you have a lovely horse very scopey looking. You need to keep your heels down, lower legs by the girth and on your horse and eyes up. You are gripping with your knee which is causing your upper body to pitch forward and your lower back to round. If your horse were to stop you would end up on your butt. Once you got that I'd advise beginning to use a automatic release it will help with your times in jumpers and you seem to have plenty of control over the use of your upper body you just need to solidify your lower leg. Tying your stirrups to your girth with twine is a safe and easy way to get the feeling of where your lower leg should be. Doing that for a few weeks will help you develop the right muscles.


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

legs to far back 
you look hunched forward and you are overjumping
my mares 14.3hh too


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

as the others have said -* your legs are too far back* your realease is nice, depending on the height of the jump, you only need to fold from the hips, doing this you will stop over jumping your horse  , your horse looks incredibly talented and you should be proud of her


----------

